# BFP...yes it's me!!!!



## niknaknat

Yes, it's true :rofl:
No symptoms at all this month girlies, i tested this morning with a first response and got a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
I never thought in a million years that I was pregnant this month, no sore boobs, no metallic taste in mouth, no spotting, nothing.
Thinking back over the last week or so the only things I have noticed that might seem slightly unusual are;
Constantly breaking wind
restless at night( can't get comfy)
Slight twinges in my belly ( which i put down to too much wind)
itching ( which i put down to the heat)
And on saturday I had a big blob of white cm in my knickers ( tmi) but only that once.
All these you can explain away with something else so I didn't think for a minute they were signs of pregnancy.
Anyway I'm cautious at the moment of celebrating too early as my last pregnancy ended in m/c, so hoping and praying that it's a sticky one.
:dust::dust::dust::dust: for all my ttc girlies, especially cat and swiss xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopylew

fantastic xx well done!!!!


----------



## nicola647

*OMG CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PREGNANCY NIKNAKNAT

SENDING STICKY STICKY VIBES *

:bfp: :happydance: :cloud9: :hug: :bfp: :happydance: :cloud9: :hug: 

XXXX


----------



## wishing4ababy

Congratulations hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## niknaknat

Awwww fanks girls xxxxxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

OMG!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

I AM SOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU DARLING!!!!!

:hug: :hugs:

Well done - heaps of sticky dust sweetie!

:dust:

xxxxx


----------



## yaya

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON YR :bfp: !!! 

:hug:

Yaya xx


----------



## tink

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/371/371469vj5rlrcva4.gif


----------



## polo_princess

OMG sweetie thats fab news!!

1.) I told you to be a good girl and not test and look what happened :happydance::happydance:

2.) It was my lil bunny that i sent you that did the trick :rofl::rofl:

Oh im so pleased Nat!! I cant wait to see you over in 1st tri :hugs::hugs:


----------



## carmen

Congrats niknaknat, 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Ema

Congrats XXXX


----------



## Chellebelle

*Congratulations again!! Loads of sticky *


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

That great news. Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance:. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy
:hug:
xx


----------



## Vivanco

Thats wonderful news!! So pleased for you!!! I am in the same boat as you, hope it all works out this time honey x


----------



## TT's

Congratulaitons again!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

How many DPO were you when you got your BFP?

I got that white blob of cm too

xxx

:hugs:
:hugs:
:hugs:
:hugs:


----------



## Capuru

https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k14/xox0xo/aerocharm/glitter/congrats/17.gif


----------



## sarah_george

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jolyn

Yay - congrats hun :hugs: see u in the 1st tri x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I am so happy for my TR sister! That is so awesome! I am soooooooo HAPPY for you! :happydance: :wohoo: :hug:


----------



## thelilbump

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/702/702770htmh9xgftj.gif


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Congrats lovie <3


----------



## wilbrabeany

wooop woooop congratulations lots of sticky dust.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Well done my lovely.

Fab news!

:hug:


----------



## niknaknat

TT's said:


> Congratulaitons again!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> How many DPO were you when you got your BFP?
> 
> I got that white blob of cm too
> 
> xxx
> 
> :hugs:
> :hugs:
> :hugs:
> :hugs:

Don't know exactly cause i didn't use opk's this month but I'm guessing I was 12dpo at least. Good luck hun xxxxx


----------



## bird24

Congrats!!! sticky vibes !! :hugs:


----------



## Beltane

Congrats !!!!!!


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## ladymilly

oh congratulations hun i'm so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## toot

I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It really gives me hope for I had a tubal reversal too. I am sending all kinds of sticky dust to you!!!!!:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS :happydance: 

wishing you a very sticky bean!!


----------



## happy&healthy

Congrats! Lots of sticky dust!


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations!


----------



## Samo

YAY! I am soooo happy for you Niknaknat! :hugs: Congratulations! :) See you in 1st tri! :happydance:


----------



## Rachsi

Congrats its a great feeling!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## maz

congratulations hun - hope its a sticky one

xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

WOW!! Huge CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so chuffed for you, you're coming over to first tri too!!!!! All those months of symptom spotting and boof, :bfp: when you least expect it. :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Tishimouse

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS to you. I am so pleased to see your name in lights. Funny thing but I was only reading your journal last night when visitors came and I had to leave the computer. I never did get to leave my :dust: message.

So, I shall leave a sticky :dust: message now instead. This is much better than if I had posted something yesterday.

:wohoo: again. :hug:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tiffers

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congratulations.

:happydance:


----------



## miel

i am so happpppppppppppy for you:) congrats!!!


----------



## Dee_H

OMG!!!!! Congratulations hun. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tansey

Big Congrats! xx


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dannigizmo

Hey, just saw your post in the pregnancy forum and then realised youd obviously got your :bfp:! Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## Frankie

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## elm

Congratulations xxxx

:hug:


----------



## Sph7nx

*CONGRATULATIONS* :hug::hug:

XxX


----------



## NeyNey

Aww Sugar thats fantastic!! :wohoo:

Congratulations!!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Carley

That's fantastic https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif

Congratulations!


----------



## Snowdrop

Fantastic news! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## vicky9207

congrates


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats honeybunny, chuffed for ya
x


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. x


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## shmoo75

Oh congratulations on your :bfp: and I have my fingers crossed that it is a sticky bean for you.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/congratspreg1.gif

and

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/st-1.gif


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Belle

yay :happydance: i'm so excited for you!!
Congratulations!! :yipee:
Happy and healthy 9months honey!! xx


----------



## lynz

congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/graphics/6/congrats7.gif


----------

